# Transport Vehicle Fits 2-400 crates 30 MPG



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

What kind of a vehicle will fit two large vari-kennels and gets around 30 miles to the gallon?? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

You could always zip tie the crates to the roof of a Corolla.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> You could always zip tie the crates to the roof of a Corolla.



OK. maybe I should have said "Inside the vehicle"......


I had two in a chevy impala, and it got pretty good mileage, but looking for something a little flatter for the crates to sit better.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

In that case a Ford Transit will fit more than 2 indoors and get you 26MPG.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> What kind of a vehicle will fit two large vari-kennels and gets around 30 miles to the gallon?? Any help appreciated.


 
Why hello Dave! Hope youre doing well.  I get about 26 mpg on my Honda Element and Im pretty sure with the back seats out, 2 would fit. It's AWD and it's the perfect dog ride. The ones with the black panels are fugly, but as you know, the one I drive is not quite that ugly. lol If you get up to Matt's and want to take mine for a drive, lmk. It's as tough as they come and as long as I have the Mutt, I'm not getting rid of it. The only thing I would like to change is that I want heated leather seats in it. lol


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

VW Jetta Diesel wagon should fit two 400's and you get close to 40 mpg if not over


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Toyota Matrix gets 28mpg and can hold two crates. 

http://www.cargodogs.com/2007/05/toyota-matrix-2007-big-on-the.htm


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> VW Jetta Diesel wagon should fit two 400's and you get close to 40 mpg if not over


I looked at the Jetta last year and I don't think you can get two 400 crates in there. You can hardly get two 400s in a Passat wagon.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the help!!! I'll look at a few today


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Diana Abel said:


> Why hello Dave! Hope youre doing well.  I get about 26 mpg on my Honda Element and Im pretty sure with the back seats out, 2 would fit. It's AWD and it's the perfect dog ride. The ones with the black panels are fugly, but as you know, the one I drive is not quite that ugly. lol If you get up to Matt's and want to take mine for a drive, lmk. It's as tough as they come and as long as I have the Mutt, I'm not getting rid of it. The only thing I would like to change is that I want heated leather seats in it. lol


Thanks for the info, Diana. I liked your car for a dog vehicle. Didnt realize it was that good on gas.

I am doing well, and am moving to Ohio in about two weeks. Take care.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Dave, I just bought a 1997 GMC Safari. Front and back A/C (cold). I get 24-25 on the big road and 16-17 in town. Two extra large crates fit perfect in the back with other gear. I'll post pictures. I got a great deal $1300.00 I've put about $300.00 in it so it's still less than $2000.00.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

I am doing well, and am moving to Ohio in about two weeks. Take care.[/QUOTE]



????


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Dave these are picture of my van: I am very pleased with this van


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> In that case a Ford Transit will fit more than 2 indoors and get you 26MPG.


The Ford Transit is an interesting vehicle for sure. I checked one out and was very impressed in what it could carry. Though I wasn't very impressed in how anemic it felt on the road and the one I drove was empty, so I can imagine if you had a 1,000 lbs of dogs and gear in it. Though with the different trims you can pretty well spec it out as plain Jane or fancy as you like, to get what you want in a hauler that gives decent mileage. 

My thoughts after driving one though is I will go with a Full Size pick up with a cap and bed slider or a Hyundai Elantra Touring with WT-Metall trailer. I don't think you can put 400s into the Elantra but 300s for sure and that would be for scooting to training around town. Then use the trailer for longer trips when I want to put people in the back seat.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Dave these are picture of my van: I am very pleased with this van


I had a cargo version, great dog vans..


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I love the pickup

No cap and slider but have two large Owens dogs boxes installed. Also have a platform under the boxes (queen sized bed frame with leg risers)

Of course fuel economy suffers but most of my stuff is on the highway. It is nice though to have a permanent setup. I have enough space behind the dog boxes for most suburban pick up stuff I do. If I get a trailer it will be a utility trailer for hauling landscape stuff.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Thanks for the info, Diana. I liked your car for a dog vehicle. Didnt realize it was that good on gas.
> 
> I am doing well, and am moving to Ohio in about two weeks. Take care.


dave --jeff has an element set up pretty good with the crates----give him a call----also i have seen the ford trans set up rea nice also


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Dave these are picture of my van: I am very pleased with this van


Jerry don't take this the wrong way, but why do you have a LEO tag marked K-9 on the front of your van? Not looking to stir shit, just curious


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave you are probally best using your impala or a vic or charger or something like that and putting a insert in the back seat, you can always for a cheap price get a partition of a thick sheet of metal put in with four or five slide locks to take it in or out for one or two dog usage, just a thought.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

harry, because I can and that I support the police officers and their K9 units. It's out of respect for them and my way of telling all of them thanks.

Now you know.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> In that case a Ford Transit will fit more than 2 indoors and get you 26MPG.


This is what I want, I'm hoping my next car will be a Ford Transit. Right now I have a 2008 Dodge Nitro, it holds a couple 400s, plus equipment, but it's a very tight fit, and it only gets 20mpg, less when I run the ac. I really like my little Nitro though, I think it's cute as hell.


----------



## Tammy Cohen (Dec 21, 2008)

I love my Toyota Sienna. Plenty of space for dogs people and equipment with a comfortable ride. It drives more like a car than a van. I get about 20 mpg.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> This is what I want, I'm hoping my next car will be a Ford Transit. .


I looked into them before they were available here. I was on the mailing list. I was ready. Then I saw them in person. I think they are cute when they have pastel polka dots painted all over them for a delivery service. That's about it.

The inside cargo room wasn't worth it to me. I think I figured I might be able to squish two 500s in but it would have been a tight fit side by side. I was torn because the gas mileage seemed good. But as I told Tom at the time, there's nothing about it that says "hot chick inside." hahahaha!!

Laura


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

What we need is for ford to bring over the larger Transit or VW its Transporter with the diesel option. I think Fiat is bringing over one of its vans with the diesel under Chrysler pretty soon.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ford already markets turbodiesel trucks in the rest of the world that get the fuel economy we need.

When I asked them about it they said "no market here for that". 

Also not sure about our emissions requirements. They don't seem to take into account emissions per mile traveled.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> harry, because I can and that I support the police officers and their K9 units. It's out of respect for them and my way of telling all of them thanks.
> 
> Now you know.


Jerry before you get offensive on me for asking a simple question, read this, wasn't stirring like I said was just curious if I missed something about ya 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=283290

*Controversy

*While proponents of the symbol state that the identifier is merely for notifying other officers and/or civilians that the occupant of the vehicle may be law enforcement and possibly armed, opponents have claimed that display of Thin Blue Line emblems is used to gain favoritism from officers. Many[who?] people have alleged that non-law enforcement officials display the emblem not to show solidarity, but to get immunity from traffic tickets. This general perception has led to the widespread use of the emblem by people who are not connected with law enforcement for the purpose of gaining its perceived benefits.[2] Purveyors of "officially authorized" emblems have responded by altering its design and restricting their sale to people giving their department phone number and badge number.[3]


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry Harry did I miss something here? When did I get offensive? 

You don't know me so you are missing a lot about me.

If you want you can give me a call, you have my number.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Jerry before you get offensive on me for asking a simple question, read this, wasn't stirring like I said was just curious if I missed something about ya
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=283290
> 
> ...


If it works, where do I get some for my vehicles?:-D


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Wade Morrell said:


> I am doing well, and am moving to Ohio in about two weeks. Take care.




????[/QUOTE]


Wade. What is the question???


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I got a RENTAL similar to this, for a trip this weekend, not a SS. The gas mileage appears to be somewhat less than the rental agent said it was, but other than that it fits two four hundred crates. I'll give a review at the end. I am sort of leaning towards a van like Jerry Lyda's, but I have a jeep grand with 190K miles on it for around town. Maybe a mini-van a little bit newer.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> ????



Wade. What is the question???[/QUOTE]

Sorry Dave..just wondering where in Ohio...hit me up if your in the Columbus area. :smile:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> ...
> But as I told Tom at the time, there's nothing about it that says "hot chick inside." hahahaha!!
> 
> Laura


I wish I were still young enough to BE a "hot chick" inside!!! Those were the days! Nothing says get a grannie mobile quite like turning 55 !!!!! \\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Wade Morrell said:


> Wade. What is the question???


Sorry Dave..just wondering where in Ohio...hit me up if your in the Columbus area. :smile:[/QUOTE]

I am going to live with Aimee up in Youngstown, try to help her with her biz and try not to irritate her to the point of her not wanting to be my sugar momma. Still going to do some work for Jerry, but take it easy for a little while. 

If you need a house in NC I have one for rent/sale!!! If you buy it, I will send forum admin 15 bucks for the ad...

Let me know if you have any good dog events coming up!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> In that case a Ford Transit will fit more than 2 indoors and get you 26MPG.


 That was my idea as well. Low loading platform, easy on gas, and endless ways to build crate racks...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> I wish I were still young enough to BE a "hot chick" inside!!! Those were the days! Nothing says get a grannie mobile quite like turning 55 !!!!! \\/\\/\\/\\/


 HUSH YOUR MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 55 in November and feel like I'm atleast...27.[-(


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

HHR proved to be a nice ride so far. 9.5 hours. Took a nap at a rest area for an hour, comfortable. It has some balls to it when getting around in traffic. Some....

Fits two four hundreds pretty well. No real room for equipment, IE suits and sleeves, but there is a roof rack. Mileage was 28 on the highway.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

A woman from another state drove her Ford Transit to our club trial a month ago. I have been curious about the vehicle for dog transport. She said the AC is pretty weak on it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> A woman from another state drove her Ford Transit to our club trial a month ago. I have been curious about the vehicle for dog transport. She said the AC is *pretty weak* on it.


Just like the powerplant *"pretty weak"*.. Needs a turbo diesel or something, the 2.0 is anemic. 122 bhp motivating approx 5000 lbs empty is not very awe inspiring let alone loading all the dogs, crates and assorted shiznit we carry with the dogs.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually the 5k weight is with a full payload of 1600 lbs. Curb weight empty is a tad over 3400 lbs. Still at appx. 28 lb per HP it probably doesn't have enough power to pull a sick whore out of bed. :lol:

Now if you don't need to set qualifying times for the next race 26+ mpg highway for something like this isn't too bad. 

Now if they would bring the diesel version here we could have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Actually the 5k weight is with a full payload of 1600 lbs. Curb weight empty is a tad over 3400 lbs. Still at appx. 28 lb per HP it probably doesn't have enough power to pull a sick whore out of bed. :lol:
> 
> Now if you don't need to set qualifying times for the next race 26+ mpg highway for something like this isn't too bad.
> 
> Now if they would bring the diesel version here we could have the best of both worlds.


LOL For sure Keith! :lol: 

When I test drove one I really really wanted to love it and for the most part I did. But I just couldn't see myself stepping on the loud pedal time and time again and living with that flaccid feeling every time I drive up a hill, holding grade on the highway or leaving a stop light with a full load. 

I really wonder how much difference the TD would be though at least it would have better mileage though and more low end grunt. I've always heard that it is horsepower you pay for but it is torque that you drive with.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Had the catalytic converter removed on my 1997 GMC Safari, with the blue line tag on the front, and my mileage went from 16 to 20 in town. Don't know what it did to the big road miles. The converter was bad.


----------

